# postimage broken links?



## Sayn3ver (Sep 12, 2020)

Is it my computer/me or are all the uploaded images hosted by postimg broken as of tonight 10/13/2020?


----------



## Ware (Jan 28, 2017)

https://thelawnforum.com/viewtopic.php?f=8&t=24219


----------

